# Broken sway bar link - can't find the correct part



## leowiz (Aug 22, 2004)

I baught a used 95 Altima and it has a suspension problem. The driver side rear "sway bar link" is broken. I checked with the Nissan dealer and they gave me a sway bar link which has a single ball joint(see figure) where as my altima seems to have two ball joints (shown in figure). I don't know if the sway bar was replaced before. Now I don't know how to fix the problem. Where do I find a link similar to mine. Is there any other model which uses a similar link?









Does anyone know how I can get a sway bar link which has two ball joints and will fit in my car. I want to fix it as soon as possible.

Thank you


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

nissan have given you a FRONT swaybar link..... take it back to them and make them give you one for the rear!!!!
(check out your front swaybar)
Dan.


----------



## leowiz (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks Dan... It looks like that. I will do that today... Lets hope they have the correct part.

I had another question. I usually take sharp turns at high speeds. Do you think I should go for one of these high performance links ( miata links, racing beat endlinks ..) ?


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

i'm not sure.
check out www.whiteline.com.au go into the articles and reviews page, then the 4cyl and small cars page and there is an article in there about suspension mods to the U13 bluebird. from the pictures, it looks to me like they have retained the standard sway bar links when using a 20mm solid whiteline swaybar.....
dan.


----------



## KeithAus (Apr 13, 2012)

*Broken Sway Bar Linkage*

For the rear sway bar An After market one may be available
Nissan Cefira (Partco Part Number LP8098)


----------

